
Nitrates and Ammonium - DyslexicAtheist
http://bigideas.network/energy-and-matter/chemistry/compounds/nitrates-and-ammonium/
======
slededit
This is an area where genetic modification can really help. If plants improve
their nitrogen efficiency then both the total amount of fertilizer and the
runoff can be significantly reduced.

[http://www.isaaa.org/resources/publications/pocketk/46/defau...](http://www.isaaa.org/resources/publications/pocketk/46/default.asp)

------
danieltillett
I am surprised it is that low.

------
jstanley
So? Most of the water in our bodies probably passed through industrial water
treatment plants, too.

Also, the website is down.

> Resource Limit Is Reached

~~~
maxerickson
Are you responding to a since changed title?

I think the main point in the article is that fixed nitrogen is incredibly
important to modern society and that we are not paying enough attention to one
of the consequences of that.

